# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Apache & PHP (ndihme)

## francovice

Kisha deshire qe te mesoja gjuhen e programimit PHP dhe mu desh te instaloja ne pc tim Apache dhe PHP...
Pasi instalova Apache 2.2.14 te cilen e shkarkova Ketu  ajo funksionon normalisht.   Me pas shkarkova PHP 5.3.1 dhe fillova te bej konfigurimet si ne kete faqen ketu:

http://webdevcodex.com/tutorial-inst...ndows-7-vista/


Kur modifikoj filen php.ini  dhe u heq ketyre reshtave, kete shenje pikesimi *;* PHP nuk nis disa nga filet e saj.


```
;extension=php_gd2.dll


;extension=php_mbstring.dll


;extension=php_mysql.dll


;extension=php_mysqli.dll
```

Dhe kur i le keshtu sic jane, dhe bej Start Apache nuk me jep error.
Kur provoj te kem akses ne localhost me thote error 403 Forbidden.

Kur provoj te ekzekutoj nje file PHP nga 
C:\server\www\myserver.dev nuk me shfaqet asgje, pra del figure e bardhe
Une krijoj nje index.php me kod te tille: 

```
<?php
//index.php
phpinfo();
?>
```

 dhe faqja me del e bardhe.
E njejta gje me ndodh dhe me keta kode PHP:


```
<?php
Print "Hello, World!";
?>
```



```
<?php
# my first php script
echo "Hello World!";
?>
```

Perdor Windows Xp Sp3 32 bit.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni te konfiguroj Apache + Php.
Nqs arrij ta konfiguroj kete atehere do provoj te instaloj dhe Mysql dhe php admin, por me nevojitet te konfiguroj PHP ne rregull.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## hot_prinz

merre pakon Xampp dhe i instalon te gjitha keto programe pernjehere:

*Apache 2.2.14 (IPv6 enabled) + OpenSSL 0.9.8l
MySQL 5.1.41 + PBXT engine
PHP 5.3.1
phpMyAdmin 3.2.4
Perl 5.10.1
FileZilla FTP Server 0.9.33
Mercury Mail Transport System 4.72*

XAMPP per Windows

----------


## francovice

Shume faleminderit

----------


## altiX

@francovice,

Më duket se e ke zgjedhë problemin! Nëse Jo, atëherë:



```
<?php
Print "tungatjeta!";
?>
```

e emërton si të duash. Unë e emërtova *1.php*

Në rastin tim kështu! (nëse jam online)

----------


## francovice

Po po e kam zgjidhur problemin  :ngerdheshje:   Shume faleminderit te gjitheve

----------

